# Wie erstelle ich leuchtende augen!?



## Big-N (18. März 2004)

Moin Moin 

Wie gesagt (geschrieben) hehe kann mir das einer erzählen wie ich in einem vorhandenem bild  leuchtende augen   rein bekomme.?

Ich benutze Photo shop 7 oder besser ich habe nur dieses hehehe

Mfg. Big-N


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2004)

Wie sollen die den leuchten?
Du könntest z.B. die Augen auswählen und dann über die Ebeneneffekte einen Glow einfügen!


----------



## zirag (18. März 2004)

Das Thema hatten wir vor gar nicht als solanger Zeit , hiess irgendwie Stargate Effekt der Thread , musst mal suchen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Hercules (18. März 2004)

Du kannst ja eine Einstellungsebene erstellen, in diesem Falle Farbton Sättigung.
Dann die Sättigung kräftg hochfahren. In der Ebenemaske das gewünscht auswählen.
Schon leuchten die Augen.
und vielleicht können die Gradationskurven auch dabei helfen.


----------



## Senfdose (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Big-N _
> *
> 
> Ich benutze Photo shop 7 oder besser ich habe nur dieses hehehe
> ...



manche wären froh wenn sie sich das Programm  leisten könnten ?


No Comment ! oder doch   


Hier Klicken


----------



## Big-N (18. März 2004)

*Re: Re: Wie erstelle ich leuchtende augen!?*

Danke jungs danke (Mädels)


----------



## Big-N (23. März 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Wie erstelle ich leuchtende augen!?*

zusatz frage kann ich die animation die sich ergibt wenn ich den stargate effeckt  benutze mit einem passwort versehen oder anders schützen damit niemand an der animation rum fummelt ?


Aber es klappt ganz gut  jetzt bin ich ein gouauld ? hehehehe


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. März 2004)

Wenn du die Datei hochlädst kann sie doch eh keiner verändern ohne sie runterzuladen. Von daher kannst du nur verhindern, dass jemand deine Animation (per Rechtsklick) abspeichert. 
Dies kannst du per Script verhindern. Allerdings kann das jeder, der sich länger als 2 Tage mit diesem Thema beschäftigt, umgehen


----------



## da_Dj (23. März 2004)

Dann musst du ja immens wichtig sein, wenn keiner dein Bild mit leuchtenden Augen haben darf


----------



## Senfdose (23. März 2004)

*RE RE RE RE RE RE*

wenn keiner an deine Augen soll must du sie >>> zu machen !     Betreff Re


Gruss SenF


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. März 2004)

Ah, da hat wohl einer Clown gefrühstückt


----------



## Senfdose (23. März 2004)

Hihi der war Lecker ich Lach immer noch


----------



## Big-N (23. März 2004)

ne nicht webside sonder via mail versand deswegen brauche ich eine aer password oder so das keinner die datei öffnen kann um sie zu verändern.


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. März 2004)

Warum willst du dein Bild versenden, wenn es der Empfänger nicht öffnen kann ?  

Spaß beiseite. So eine Methode ist mir bis jetzt nicht über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Senfdose (23. März 2004)

jegliche Bilddatei ist nachbearbeitbar wenn es solch eine Methode gibt will ich das auch erfahren!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. März 2004)

Was isn das für ein Schmarrn? Also wie radde´ schon gesagt hat, wieso willst Du eine Bilddatei verschicken, wenn man sie eh nur per Passwort öffnen kann? Desweiteren gibt es in PS oder IR keine Möglichkeit, ein Bild mit einem Passwort zu schützen (warum auch), höchstens Du schreibst Dir ein Script was von PS richtig interpretiert wird...
Also vergiss Deine Idee.


----------



## Big-N (24. März 2004)

ich werde wieder einmal total falsch verstanden 


also mann soll es öffnen können aber nicht bearbeiten. 

z.b. der stargate effeckt  das wird ja via imageReady gemacht also die animation.

wenn ich das bild nun an meinen kumpel versende kann er das ja via imageready öffnen und hatt auch die einzelnen animation´s schritte, ich möchte daher die animation so schützen das er sich das bild (animation) anschauen kann aber nicht bearbeiten, bei image ready soll er nicht die einzelnen animations schritte sehen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. März 2004)

Dann schick ihm doch nicht die *.psd-Datei, sondern die exportierte *.gif , da ist dann nicht mehr viel mit verändern.  

P.S. In Zukunft bitte auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten. Danke.


----------



## docma (24. März 2004)

Auch wenn er ein *gif* macht kann man die einzelnen schritte feststellen, also auch keine Lösung.


----------



## da_Dj (24. März 2004)

Dann musst du es in Flash machen  Sollte man aber auch bearbeiten können. Und notfalls könnte man bei einer .gif, selbst wenn sie IR nicht liest, mit ACD See o.ä einfach jeden Frame kopieren, ist in meinen Augen ziemlicher "Schwachsinn" sorry ...


----------



## Big-N (25. März 2004)

ja gut war ja auch nur ne frage


----------



## Lobi (29. März 2004)

Hi Leute...
...bin neu hier... das nur mal so am Rande... und bin bestimmt auch kein Prof, aber ein wirklich sicherer Weg um Bilddateien... seien es gifs jpg oder sonstiges... ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht unter gekommen... selbst aus den swf's kann man sich die Bilder raus ziehen, wieder zusammen setzen und dann verändern.

Und ausserdem find ichs auch ziemlich egoistisch hier um Hilfe zu bitten und gleichzeitig aber niemandem zu erlauben hinter meine Kulissen zu blicken.

Sorry dafür, dass mein erstes Posting gleich Kritik enthält!
Hoffe das nimmt mir niemand übel  

Liebe Grüsse, Lobi


----------



## mamarulez (29. März 2004)

Da hast du uns jetzt aber nix neues mit verraten...


----------



## Lobi (30. März 2004)

*Sorry....*

... das sah für mich aber anders aus, als ich diesen Thread las!


----------

